# Java App mit Webserver



## fl84wjk (11. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

eine Java-Anwendung soll auf MySQL-Server zugreifen greifen können. 

Ich suche eine Lösung bzw. Softwaretunnel, um auf den MySQL-Server über das Internet zugreifen können. Dieser Webserver stellt jedoch mehrere Webseiten bereit. Somit soll die Software serverseitig (sowie clientseitig) einzurichten sein. Da die Internetapplikation auf verschiedenen Servern läuft, und die meisten Provider keinen SSH-Zugriff gewähren, ist ein SSH-Tunnel keine Option.

Ich habe bereits über PHP-Tunnel gelesen, dass diese so etwas können.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder andere Optionen zur Hand?


----------



## TheDarkRose (11. Okt 2011)

PHP Tunnel gibt es keine. Bleibt nur mehr Webservices per PHP.

Aber was schreib ich noch: SUFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!! Wurde mindestens schon zehn mal dieses monat behandelt.


----------



## Jigga (11. Okt 2011)

jap unteranderem bereits von mir nachgefragt 
guck mal unter http://www.java-forum.org/soa/124904-rest-java-client-php-server.html falls du einen kostenlosen webspace hast.
ansonsten mal mailen,ich habe meins soweit fertig...


----------



## HoaX (11. Okt 2011)

Hier im Forum ist zu solchen Zwecken mal jpmdbc herumgegeistert. Produktiv würd ichs nicht einsetzten, aber für private Spielereien taugts allemal.


----------



## Jigga (11. Okt 2011)

In meinen Thread-Link wurde ein Verweis zu jpmdbc gepostet.


----------

